
Show HN: An Online Intel 8080 Disassembler - coryp
http://8080dasm.slackerparadise.com
======
coryp
I wrote a disassembler in javascript for Intel 8080 CPU binaries as read on
emulator101.com and turned it into an Angular app. You can click on (i) in the
upper left to download some (self-hosted) sample binaries to try it out if you
don't have any on hand.

------
mmastrac
Cool project. I'd recommend that you make your examples more accessible - I
got lucky and found them in your help popup. Would be great to just click on
an example rather than get info > download > upload.

~~~
coryp
Fixed. Whew that was a lot harder than I thought it would be...

~~~
mmastrac
Awesome! You should re-submit this

